# Kernel Modul



## blackbirdthefirst (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich ein Kernelmodul das fest einkompiliert ist zu deaktivieren und anschließend im laufenden System eine andere Version dynamisch zu laden ?

Das Problem ist das in meinem Kernel ( 2.6.14 ) ein Netzwerkkarten Modul fest einkompiliert ist, ich aber eine neue Version nutzen möchte die mir als ladbares Modul zur  Verfügung steht.


----------



## RedWing (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,



blackbirdthefirst hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist es möglich ein Kernelmodul das fest einkompiliert ist zu deaktivieren und anschließend im laufenden System eine andere Version dynamisch zu laden ?
> 
> Das Problem ist das in meinem Kernel ( 2.6.14 ) ein Netzwerkkarten Modul fest einkompiliert ist, ich aber eine neue Version nutzen möchte die mir als ladbares Modul zur  Verfügung steht.



wieso deaktivierst du deinen alten Treiber im Kernel nicht einfach, übersetzt deinen Kernel neu und installierst dann den Treiber in der neuen Version als Modul?

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## Navy (23. Oktober 2007)

man modprobe


----------

